# How to I reach the Queen?



## mikecox (Mar 16, 2016)

I am a member but all my efforts to "contact" have failed.  At every turn I am asked for a required  Registration number for the book in question.  That registration, is apparently only available on a specific page of the hard copy.  But I have the ebook copy and it is not found when I search "Register", so I can't register it to get priority email support for it.

I have 3 questions.

T

How do i register this ebook?
Why don't the LrQ.me links work? I'm referring the first one listed in the ebook version of *Missing FAQ  CC/6* having to do with plug-ins for Stats and Data-plot.
What happens to all my bookmarks and highlights if I am able to upgrade it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2016)

Me?  I'm here.

Registration details are at How do I register my book?  But I don't know which version of the book you have.

Let me know which LRQ.me links aren't working (and if they're not working, try replacing LRQ.me with lightroomqueen.com - I discovered a couple of days ago that some of the links with slashes (/) aren't working correctly and I'm still trying to figure out why not.

Upgrades - I don't update the main book as you'd lose your bookmarks and highlights, but full version upgrades (e.g. LR5 book to LR6 book) are available at a discounted price. The discounts were emailed at release, but I can easily let you know your code if you missed it.  Interim errata/updates are found in the My Contents section of the Members Area for dot updates.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2016)

Me again!  I've found you.  You do have a Members Area account and I've just resent your login details in case you can't find them.  To contact me direct, you just need to log into the members area at Members Area and then you'll find a Premium Email Support link underneath the Contact button.  I've just added it into the My Account section on the right in the Members Area too.


----------



## mikecox (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Victoria,

I am a huge fan, I love your FAQ books and the great support I get on the forum!

I have been unable to register my copy of FAQ Lr CC/6 because I seem to have failed to pick up on the registration code I was given when when I purchased it. Would you email it to me so I can register it?

The links I was referring to are in a box, @ location 4349  headed "Slice and Dice".

I tried replacing LrQ.me/lrstats with lightroomqueen.com/lrstats and was redirected to http://www.lightroomstatistics.com/ where there was a login requirement.  I didn't bother trying the other link.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Mike, your Lightroom 4 and Lightroom 5 books are already registered.  Did you get my email yesterday with the login details?  I've just emailed you again.

I've just checked both of those links and they're working correctly here.
http://www.lrq.me/lrstats is supposed to redirect to LightroomStatistics – Be more productive (but yes, it appears they've changed their process since I wrote it) and Jeffrey's “Data Plot” Lightroom Plugin redirects to Jeffrey's “Data Plot” Lightroom Plugin


----------



## mikecox (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok. I responded to your email.  Then I saw your instruction to respond here, too late (-:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 19, 2016)

Don't worry Mike, it gets confusing when we're talking in 2 places!  I've responded to your email, so we should be all set now.


----------

